# USBMSC Identifier (non-unique):



## Code Zealot (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone know what this means?

USBMSC Identifier (non-unique): MY6BNC64P604KV 0x3f0 0x5611 0x100

If I boot into root with the command key - s combination, the line above appears.  The line, jnl unknown device, appears as well.
If I run the command fsck_hfs -fpyr /dev/disk0s2 repeatedly, usually helps but, did not correct the problem the last time I used it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DeltaMac (May 26, 2010)

That is a USB device, specifically a mass storage device.
What do you have connected that is that type of device?
Maybe you have a flaky USB flash drive - which isn't too unusual.


----------



## Code Zealot (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for your response.  I did not have any usb device on my computer at the time this line appeared.  When I tried to connect to the Internet this evening, I had trouble until I disconnected and reconnected again.  Now my mDNSReponder shows an IP address instead of the ISP DNS.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 27, 2010)

which model Mac do you have?
Do you use an external USB hub, even one that's built-in to a display or an Apple keyboard?


----------



## Code Zealot (May 27, 2010)

I have a iMac 20" built in 2007 running Snow Leopard 10.6.3.  The keyboard is using a usb port on the back of the computer.  I have not experienced any problems with the keyboard or any other usb device.  I use several flash drives for data storage all without any known problems.  I have recently ran an integrity check, disk scan and benchmark testing using Drive Genius.  All of the reports were good, no problems reported.  I also used Drive Genius to erase the free space on the drive.  Today when I checked for the USBMSC line on boot it was not listed.  This has been typical.  Sometimes it is there and other times it is not.  I also run the periodic routine for daily, monthly and weekly regularly.  I have never used an external usb hub with this computer.

As always, I appreciate your help.


----------

